

Open Letter: Internet, Lighten up - eizesus
http://devandpencil.herokuapp.com/blog/2013/01/25/an-open-letter-internet-lighten-up/
Being wrong on the internet can get you killed.
======
damm
Basically same problem different developer. There is an online community of
developers who seem to enjoy devaluing another persons self worth.

Listen to your mother, she was right. If you don't have anything nice to say
don't say anything at all. If you have someone do this to you, politely remind
them that they have no right to devalue your life nor your self esteem. Give
them some rope, let the people hang themselves.

Also realize the bigger the name, the bigger the ego.

